# Stolenhistory.net Archives for Download



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Dec 15, 2020)

For anyone interested, I am making available internet-facing archives of stolenhistory.net in .tar.gz files preceeded by date, available for download.

223.72 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 15, 2020)

Much appreciated, I'm trying to install the linux app, but may have to go back to my one windows pc to complete the install. Thanks again.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you, @KeeperOfTheKnowledge

We are also working on an automated solution, providing the backup from our servers.

When you  come across a great thread you can also archive it to archive.org with one click with this chrome extension: Wayback Machine


----------



## Sasyexa (Dec 15, 2020)

Based beyond belief, just when I started to download pages individually. Thank you


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Dec 15, 2020)

Sasyexa said:


> Based beyond belief, just when I started to download pages individually. Thank you



You're welcome


----------



## luddite (Dec 15, 2020)

@KeeperOfTheKnowledge amazing work my friend! What are you using to scrape it? We have httrack working pretty well for other sites.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Dec 15, 2020)

luddite said:


> @KeeperOfTheKnowledge amazing work my friend! What are you using to scrape it? We have httrack working pretty well for other sites.



I use only basic Linux shell scripting with wget and aria2c. I write scripts to scrape forums for user posted links, then archive all the links as well as the forums. I intend to write an indepth post of what and how I archive for those who are interested in archiving their own data.


----------



## windmilljoe (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you, really appreciate this.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks. "The Korben Codex" right.


----------



## Seven823One (Dec 19, 2020)

luddite said:


> We have httrack working pretty well for other sites.


 I also tried to use HTTrack to create an offline copy of Stolenhistory.net
Unfortunately, in the middle of the download, "Register" page is getting invoked and that puts a kabash on all subsequent pages.  How did you overcame that?

Thank you.


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

I scrape the cookie or embed credentials. Both methods work.


----------



## Seven823One (Dec 19, 2020)

I am using Windows version WinHTtrack 3.49-2 
The only mention of cookies in its config is on "Spider" tab, where there is a checkbox to accept cookies... The login password could be entered in "Insert URL" popup window.  I was afraid there is a cookie timeout  in play, since it took 2-3 days for my connection to download 3.83Gb (78K files) of data from the forum.


----------



## luddite (Dec 20, 2020)

Seven823One said:


> I am using Windows version WinHTtrack 3.49-2
> The only mention of cookies in its config is on "Spider" tab, where there is a checkbox to accept cookies... The login password could be entered in "Insert URL" popup window.  I was afraid there is a cookie timeout  in play, since it took 2-3 days for my connection to download 3.83Gb (78K files) of data from the forum.


I will PM you about this.


----------



## EeppinenHistoria (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## luchin001 (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## piotrc (Feb 16, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > We have httrack working pretty well for other sites.
> ...


Please add exceptions to avoid hitting the links for logout, register, settings and similar links.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 2, 2021)

I have added the Stolen History Youtube Channel videos to the archive.

All but one video is available, NewEarth - When the Survivors of Atlantis Wake Up, Part 14 (Mirror). While it is viewable on Youtube, I have so far been unable to archive the actual video after several attempts.


----------



## dreamtime (May 2, 2021)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> I have added the Stolen History Youtube Channel videos to the archive.
> 
> All but one video is available, NewEarth - When the Survivors of Atlantis Wake Up, Part 14 (Mirror). While it is viewable on Youtube, I have so far been unable to archive the actual video after several attempts.



try this? Online video downloader - Download videos and music for free


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 2, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> try this? Online video downloader - Download videos and music for free



No longer works from inside the Land of the Fee. I will try later with a VPN in another country.


​


----------



## Sasyexa (May 2, 2021)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> No longer works from inside the Land of the Fee. I will try later with a VPN in another country.
> 
> View attachment 8651​


Maybe try this site?
Also a downloader extension with bitchute might work


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 2, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Maybe try this site?
> Also a downloader extension with bitchute might work


This worked, thanks


----------



## Sapioit (May 26, 2021)

Does anyone still have the full stolenhistory.org backup? I know there were a few people working on it, but I haven't heard of their results yet.


----------



## Maxine (May 26, 2021)

If you need the best internet video downloader then here it is, it's absolutely free and also with user friendly UI, with no restrictions in quality (you can download video in whatever quality it is, even if it's something like* 8K*) Also note, despite it's name it can download videos from pretty much any site
youtube-dlg


----------



## dreamtime (May 26, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> Does anyone still have the full stolenhistory.org backup? I know there were a few people working on it, but I haven't heard of their results yet.



The backup has been included into this site. When you download the archive, all the old threads from .org are in there.


----------



## Sapioit (May 27, 2021)

Oh, that makes sense. Thanks!

Even the old comments? I mean, all of them?


----------



## pushamaku (May 27, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> Even the old comments? I mean, all of them?



Yes. Did you check?


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 27, 2021)

Sapioit said:


> Does anyone still have the full stolenhistory.org backup? I know there were a few people working on it, but I haven't heard of their results yet.


While redundant, as @dreamtime said sh.org has been added on sh.net now, I have uploaded my copy of the old site for downloading as well.


----------



## Sapioit (May 27, 2021)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> While redundant, as @dreamtime said sh.org has been added on sh.net now, I have uploaded my copy of the old site for downloading as well.


Thank you very much! Much appreciated!


pushamaku said:


> Yes. Did you check?


Now I did. Thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 7, 2021)

You can add our original HD video files to your archive: Stolen History Video Files - Google Drive


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> You can add our original HD video files to your archive: Stolen History Video Files - Google Drive



German: Erfundene Geschichte Videodateien - Google Drive


----------



## kraftbaum (Oct 11, 2021)

Maxine said:


> If you need the best internet video downloader then here it is, it's absolutely free and also with user friendly UI, with no restrictions in quality (you can download video in whatever quality it is, even if it's something like* 8K*) Also note, despite it's name it can download videos from pretty much any site
> youtube-dlg


Hi there...according to some download issues I would recommend jdownloader 2. You just copy any link with downloadable content into the clipboard and the app recognizes automatically if "clipboard surveillance" is enabled. YT, mega or any hoster works pretty well. From yt one can grab the video in all resolutions available, the (isolated) audio stream, subs and the thumbnail. No online or web solution necessary anymore.

The clean installer with no adware from the original page can be found here:
JDownloader 2 Clean Installers (No Adware!) - JDownloader Community - Appwork GmbH

It may help to simplify and organize the download process a lot. Only ad shown for file hoster is shown in the right upper corner.



Kindly regards


----------

